# Nokia Has Unveiled A New Handset 7705 Twist



## PeterSimon (Sep 2, 2009)

_*Post to Blogs feature allows multimedia to be posted to a blog or social networking site*_

Nokia has unveiled a new handset 7705 Twist, a phone with a sports square shape that swivels open to reveal a full QWERTY keypad. The new mobile, which will be available through Verizon Wireless, features a 3mp camera, web browsing, voice commands and weighs around 3.44 ounces.

The phone comes with a choice of black with Xpress-on covers in black and purple packaged with the phone. It is compatible with services including VZ NavigatorSM, V CAST Music with Rhapsody, V CAST Video, visual voice mail, mobile broadband connect and corporate email.

It comes with a contact light ring, located in the lower right corner that can be customised to identify a message or a call from those listed in the contact directory. It has Post to Blogs feature that allows multimedia to be posted to a blog or social networking site.

Other features include HTML browser, mobile email, mobile web mail, chat and blogs, built-in mirror, 2.4-inch, 262K TFT QVGA screen, EV-DO Rev.0, 2.5mm headset jack, Bluetooth, file transfer and object push for vCard and vCal.

The Nokia Twist will be available for $99.99 after mail-in rebate with a new two-year agreement.


----------

